# Iver Johnson Mobicycle Circa 1929



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 14, 2016)

Alrighty,, I'm bored. Starting this one too. Circa 1929 toolbox tank Mobicycle..Yes they did make em with a toolbox tank. I'll post the ad later that shows it.  Anyhow, let's get started.  Faint remains of the MOBICYCLE decal can still be seen.
    Most of these restoration  thankfully don't cost me until I have to get nickel plating done. Yes, I am thankful and appreciate my workplace.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice work.


----------

